# Wife likes them ABT's



## teeroy (Oct 26, 2009)

Yesterday I made my first ABT's. However, the wife was out for a girls night out so she missed them. We had made arrangements for me to pick her up from the restaurant so she could have a few drinks. It was funny because all the way home I was ranting and raving about the ABT's and she was buzzing and was like whatever!

So, today I made another batch and she took a "courtesy bite" to try them. Well, I managed to sneak in one ABT, she got the other five. I had two on my plate but she managed to sweet talk me into one of them. She ate the rest before we even sat down while I was cutting up the prime rib. She literally asked if I could smoke these every night. 

I told her we could probably work out a deal. ABT's every night for........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ready to go in smoker:



Done. She ate the first one before I could even get the camera and take a pic:



I managed to get one on my plate but then she sweet talked out of one of them:



Now I know, the way to a woman's heart: ABT's!!!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you've got it all figured out.
I sure know the feeling, got a nice buzz going, thinking about some great smoked goodness and ABTs are great to begin with.
You've got yourself a good woman there, hold on to her and keep on smokin.

Oh, and the ABTs looked absolutely perfect


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice! Just remember one thing about ABTs: the fillings you can try is a nearly endless list, just like fatties...just use your imagination and you won't be disappointed...shrimp, crab, whatever you like.

Enjoy your (& her) new found taste sensation!

The wife will probably enjoy different ways to have ABTs, just like......well, you know... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun smokin' it up!

Eric


----------



## oneshot (Oct 26, 2009)

ABT's are a lot cheaper then Diamonds for trading....uh, you know!!!!  LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Great lookin ABT's too...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For trading brilliance....hahahahaaa, ya cracked me up with that one!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 26, 2009)

Great Looking ABTs...

The thing I don't understand is why you only made 6,  Don't you like them...


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Great job on the ABTs! As another member mentioned, the fillings for these little tasty treats are endless!


----------



## treegje (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks good...I'll have to give 'em a try


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 26, 2009)

My wife went googoo after the ABT's too.  kinda suprised me to tell the truth.  It has paved the way to other experiments with the smoker. 

Good job!


----------

